# ¿Qué mosfet utilizará este inversor?



## juander (Feb 7, 2018)

Hola. Compre un inversor de los chinos pero no es de los malos malos, es de onda pura 2000W, total, lo tengo conectado con unas placas solares a la red de alumbrado de mi casa, avise a mi mujer mil veces que el contactor de "iluminación" nunca se sube pues lo subió... y ha recibido 230V por la salida del inversor en funcionamiento... han muerto 3 mosfet de 4 que tiene a la salida pero los cabritos de los chinos han borrado con laser la referencia. Muestro una foto de los susodichos a ver si me podéis ayudar a conseguir alguno equivalente.

Ellos han puesto su propia referencia como "TEB-6" por si sirve de ayuda

un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2018)

¿ Con que tensión funcionan esos Mosfets ?


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 7, 2018)

Casi con seguridad seran IGBT y no MosFet. Para 2000 W a 230 Vac, habria una corriente aproximada de 10 A.
Si tenemos en cuenta el margen de seguridad los IGBT deberian ser al menos de 25 A. y 600 V.
Queda otro parametro importante, que al no conocer los originales no podemos saberlo y es la tension colector-emisor en saturacion, Vcesat. Esta es importante ya que la utilizan para calcular el circuito de proteccion y si la que tienen los sustitutos es muy distinta a la de los originales, no te funcionara.
Podrias probar con unos IGBT entre 25 y 50 A. 600 V. y ver como va la cosa. Incluso podrias probar con cualquier IGBT a partir de 10 A y 600 V., pero en ese caso no conectes una carga que supere los 300 W y una vez consigas hacerlo andar y conociendo la Vcesat de esos IBGT, poner unos de la intensidad necesaria con la misma Vcesat.
Espero te sirva de ayuda.

Saludos.

P.D.: Pensando me acorde que uno de tus transistores dices que esta bien, podrias conectarlo a un circuito de prueba y ver la Vcesat. Este metodo no es 100% exacto, pero te podria ayudar a aproximarte.
El circuito deberia ser: Entre colector y +320 Vcc conectas una carga resistiva o lampara incandescente de al menos 500 W, el emisor al negativo de esos 320 Vcc. El Gate con una resistencia de 1 K al emisor y otra de 10 Ohm 1 W. a +18 Vcc, cuyo negativo ira tambien al emisor. Puedes intercalar un pulsador para encender manualmente la lampara. Una vez encendida la lampara debes medir entre colector y emisor el voltaje y ese sera aproximadamente el Vcesat.


----------



## juander (Feb 7, 2018)

Muchísimas gracias!! Manana probaré ese circuito de prueba y te cuento. Espero que no esté fastidiado era el único de los 4 que no daba corto y marcaba resistencia. Por cierto estaban a la salida imagino que los 4 serán iguales no? Alguna referencia comenzar a buscar alguno de 10a? Manana paso cerca de una tienda electrónica 

Saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 7, 2018)

Si son iguales y forman un puente H.
Si dices que te daba resistencia en alguna medida y para evitar sustos, antes de conectarlo a los 320 Vcc, haz la misma prueba con 12 o 18 V, la misma para colector y gate y una lampara de coche de 20 W. Si de ese modo funciona, pasas a la prueba que te dije antes. Si no enciende la lampara o esta permanentemente encendida, el transistor tambien estara mal.
Por cierto me olvide de decirte que si en la prueba de 320 Vcc utilizas lamparas de 230 Vac, deberas ponerlas de dos en dos en serie y agrupar esas series en paralelo hasta conseguir los 500 W.
Una forma facil y rapida de buscar componentes, es aprovecharse del buscador de alguna tienda en internet, yo suelo utilizar el de RS, www.amidata.es En el campo de busqueda pones los parametros de partida y te saldran en un listado.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 7, 2018)

Necesitas saber primero si son IGBT, cosa que no creo ya que esto no trabajan a tanta frecuencia como los  MosFet, tenes que estar seguro si no se romperan más cosas, no se puede guiar por un "me parece" debe haber una seguridad y justificación técnica


----------



## interhaz (Feb 8, 2018)

Tiene fotos de la tarjeta donde van? El inversor tiene Transformador en la salida?


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 8, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Necesitas saber primero si son IGBT, cosa que no creo ya que esto no trabajan a tanta frecuencia como los  MosFet, tenes que estar seguro si no se romperan más cosas, no se puede guiar por un "me parece" debe haber una seguridad y justificación técnica



Practicamente el 100% de los inversores, utilizan IGBT en la etapa del ondulador y MosFet en la de elevacion.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 8, 2018)

Hola, yo me quedé en la raíz que causó el problema. Y es que no puedes conectar mediante un contactor así a puras sobre la salida del inverter. Al menos el contactor, debe ser inversor. La salida será el común de esa lógica inversora, de esa manera jamás habrá interacción entre ambas salidas.


----------



## juander (Feb 8, 2018)

Hola, os paso unas fotos del inversor, me pasare esta tarde por una tienda de electrónica por si me podéis recomendar alguna referencia para empezar

saludos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 8, 2018)

Por el comentario





> nunca se sube pues lo subió


 no es un contactor.
Es un térmico seguramente.
Coincido, un contactor inversor sería lo suyo, para evitar que vuelva a pasar lo mismo.


----------



## juander (Feb 8, 2018)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Por el comentario no es un contactor.
> Es un térmico seguramente.
> Coincido, un contactor inversor sería lo suyo, para evitar que vuelva a pasar lo mismo.



Perdón si es un termico


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 8, 2018)

Juander, a la vista de las fotos, se me ocurren algunas sugerencias.
Probablemente el modulo que en la foto pone SPWM y que va junto a la bobina toroidal, tambien se haya estropeado. Ese modulo es el que genera el PWM y ataca a los IGBT y casi seguro se habran destruido los IR2113, que son los dos integrados mas grandes de tipo DIL.
Si tienes osciloscopio, podrias comprobarlos. Poniendo en marcha el inversor sin conectar ningun IGBT y una vez hayas localizado las cuatro salidas de ese modulo hacia los gates de los IGBT. Esas salidas al trabajar sin salida, no daran la señal correcta, pero al menos te serviran para saber que no estan destruidos los IR2113. Si no dan salida alguna, o estan destruidos o debido a la proteccion al no tener salida se bloquean. Para evitar esa proteccion, puedes engañar al circuito dandole una tension adecuada por la entrada de realimentacion.
Con estas pruebas ten mucho cuidado, ya que estaras trabajando con 320 Vcc en el circuito.

Saludos.

P.D.: Parece que los IR no son 2113, sino 2110, son similares y aqui encontre mucha info util a la hora de reparar tu inversor. Incluido los IGBT que lleva: http://quan-diy.com/misc/inverters/tbe.htm#2000
Echale un vistazo, te ayudara bastante.


----------



## juander (Feb 8, 2018)

Por si sirve de ayuda, con los IGBT rotos, al alimentar el inversor daba un pitido continuo que según las instrucciones es sobrecarga. Lógico, 3 IGBT estaban en corto y la salida de 220v estaba en corto, al desoldar los IGBT, el inversor ya no se quejaba de sobrecarga y no había corto a la salida. Si tengo osciloscopio, medire la señal mañana y os cuento. Por cierto me pase hoy por una tienda de electrónica y solo tenían un modelo de IGBT 600v de 30A y costaba mas de 10 euros! desde luego no compré

saludos


----------



## juander (Feb 8, 2018)

De ayuda?? Es exactamente el mio! La misma marca y caja. Vienen todas las referencias. Mil gracias!! 




Indalecio13 dijo:


> Juander, a la vista de las fotos, se me ocurren algunas sugerencias.
> Probablemente el modulo que en la foto pone SPWM y que va junto a la bobina toroidal, tambien se haya estropeado. Ese modulo es el que genera el PWM y ataca a los IGBT y casi seguro se habran destruido los IR2113, que son los dos integrados mas grandes de tipo DIL.


----------



## juander (Feb 12, 2018)

Hola Indalecio13 He comprobado la salida de los IGBT y adjunto las 4 salida de la onda. No se si será ruido, pero al ser diferentes me temo que debe de estar al mas roto, verdad?

saludos



Indalecio13 dijo:


> Si tienes osciloscopio, podrias comprobarlos. Poniendo en marcha el inversor sin conectar ningun IGBT y una vez hayas localizado las cuatro salidas de ese modulo hacia los gates de los IGBT. Esas salidas al trabajar sin salida, no daran la señal correcta, pero al menos te serviran para saber que no estan destruidos los IR2113. Si no dan salida alguna, o estan destruidos o debido a la proteccion al no tener salida se bloquean. Para evitar esa proteccion, puedes engañar al circuito dandole una tension adecuada por la entrada de realimentacion.
> Con estas pruebas ten mucho cuidado, ya que estaras trabajando con 320 Vcc en el circuito.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 12, 2018)

Me llego en su momento una replica exacta para reparar...
El driver (donde dice TBE SPWMv.2) es el hermano del EGS00X o la EGXXXX... en este caso el EG8010
http://www.egmicro.com/download/EGS002_manual_en.pdf
http://www.lz2gl.com/data/power-inverter-3kw/eg8010_spwm_v2.2.pdf


Ver el archivo adjunto 163696
Estos son IRF1503 (en la pagina que encontre en su momento, decia que se podia remplazar por el IRF3205).
Ver el archivo adjunto 163698
Estos, como dice Inda, son IGBT 600v-20A (G40N60)
https://www.fairchildsemi.com/datasheets/SG/SGH40N60UFD.pdf

Espero que te sirvan los datos... saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 12, 2018)

juander dijo:


> Hola Indalecio13 He comprobado la salida de los IGBT y adjunto las 4 salida de la onda. No se si será ruido, pero al ser diferentes me temo que debe de estar al mas roto, verdad?
> 
> saludos



Ante todo dime si comprobaste como te dije el modulo de SPWM. Muy probablemente esten mal los IR2110.
De todos modos creo recordar que los GATE de los dos transistores de la parte alta, los que van a +320 Vcc, deben presentar una señal como la de la foto 4 y los otros dos deberian tener una señal como las fotos de la pagina que te puse antes y que representan una senoide pero con las dos mitades al mismo nivel de continua.

Saludos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 12, 2018)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Me llego en su momento una replica exacta para reparar...
> El driver (donde dice TBE SPWMv.2) es el hermano del EGS00X o la EGXXXX... en este caso el EG8010
> http://www.egmicro.com/download/EGS002_manual_en.pdf
> http://www.lz2gl.com/data/power-inverter-3kw/eg8010_spwm_v2.2.pdf
> ...



:contrato: Encontre el link nuevamente!!!
http://quan-diy.com/misc/inverters/tbe.htm (mira el link de 2000w  )
 tengo un blonqui en los marcadores de firefox que cuando quiero buscar algo, nunca lo encuentro pss:
Fijate en las imagenes que es el mismo... son clones; Aca en Argentina llegan con el nombre POWER REINER o algo asi creo que era, pero son los mismos chinos con diferentes calcos 





Indalecio13 dijo:


> P.D.: Parece que los IR no son 2113, sino 2110, son similares y aqui encontre mucha info util a la hora de reparar tu inversor. Incluido los IGBT que lleva: http://quan-diy.com/misc/inverters/tbe.htm#2000
> Echale un vistazo, te ayudara bastante.




 por no leer el topico completo... creo que lei hasta el 4to o 5to mensaje que se habian casado con los mosfet  
tengo derecho  a un abogado de la fogoInc si me mandan al area 58


----------



## juander (Feb 12, 2018)

Vale lo comprobaré el modulo mientras me llegan los IGBT, por cierto, podría volver a romper los IBGT  si el IR2110 o el modulo estuviese roto? Compre solo 4 porque eran bastante caros de españa y no se si hay equivalentes. De china si son muy económicos pero tarda mucho en llegar.

Saludos 



Indalecio13 dijo:


> Ante todo dime si comprobaste como te dije el modulo de SPWM. Muy probablemente esten mal los IR2110.
> De todos modos creo recordar que los GATE de los dos transistores de la parte alta, los que van a +320 Vcc, deben presentar una señal como la de la foto 4 y los otros dos deberian tener una señal como las fotos de la pagina que te puse antes y que representan una senoide pero con las dos mitades al mismo nivel de continua.
> 
> Saludos.
> ...


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 13, 2018)

juander dijo:


> Vale lo comprobaré el modulo mientras me llegan los IGBT, por cierto, podría volver a romper los IBGT  si el IR2110 o el modulo estuviese roto? Compre solo 4 porque eran bastante caros de españa y no se si hay equivalentes. De china si son muy económicos pero tarda mucho en llegar.
> 
> Saludos



Si que podrian estropearse los IGBT, dependiendo del estado en que hayan quedado los 2110. Ten en cuenta que controlan directamente a los IGBT y por tanto si ponen en cunduccion simultaneamente los dos IGBT de la misma rama, ambos se destruiran.
Una forma de evitarlo es colocar dos lamparas de 230 Vac 100 W. en serie entre ellas y con la alimentacion de los 320 Vcc. Si se iluminan plenamente o casi, significa que los IGBT estan conduciendo en orden incorrecto, o permanetemente.
El tema de las lamparas en serie es un buen sistema para probar circuitos con riesgo de sufrir sobreconsumo y por ende la destruccion de los componentes de potencia.


----------



## juander (Feb 14, 2018)

Indalecio13 dijo:


> Si que podrian estropearse los IGBT, dependiendo del estado en que hayan quedado los 2110. Ten en cuenta que controlan directamente a los IGBT y por tanto si ponen en cunduccion simultaneamente los dos IGBT de la misma rama, ambos se destruiran.



Como colocaría las lamparas exactamente? antes de encender el inversor y los IGBT soldados? 

saludos


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 14, 2018)

juander dijo:


> Como colocaría las lamparas exactamente? antes de encender el inversor y los IGBT soldados?
> 
> saludos



Muy sencillo, las pones cada una en un portalamparas y un hilo de cada lampara los unes entre si, te quedaran dos hilos libres, esos los conectas uno al +320 Vcc y el otro a las S de los dos IGBT de la parte alta, vamos los que antes iban a +320 Vcc directamente. Lo mejor para hacerlo facil, es que localices en la pista que va desde el rectificador/filtro, (cuatro diodos y dos condensadores de 450 V), hasta las S citadas, algun puente, bobina, choque, fusible, etc, en resumen algo que levantandolo abra el circuito de los +320 Vcc. Una vez localizado ese elemento, se retira del circuito y en su lugar se colocan los dos hilos que te quedaron libres de las lamparas.
Si no hubiese ningun elemento que te permita "cortar" los 320 Vcc, deberias cortal la pista que los conduce hasta las S de los IGBT, lo mas cerca posible de ellas y utilizando un punto de soldadura a cada lado de la pista cortada, conectar las lamparas. En este ultimo caso, una vez reparado el inversor, habria que retirar las lamparas y hacer un puente entre los dos lados del corte que hiciste a la pista. Si retiraste algun componente, deberas restituirlo en su lugar.
Si realizas estas operaciones, no te olvides de aislar adecuadamante todos los cables de las lamparas y sus casquillos, para evitar cortocircuitos y sustos desagradables.

Saludos.


----------



## Indalecio13 (Feb 16, 2018)

En el comentario anterior, donde digo "las S de los IGBT", deberia decir "los D de los IGBT".
La S seria de Source y la D de Drain. Me equivoque al escribir.


----------

